# Freenas 0.7 As A Network Gateway



## bsdlight (Nov 13, 2012)

Resp Friends,

I am using FreeNAS 0.7 as a central storage. I want this machine to use as a internet gateway. I am new to FreeBSD is it possible to use this machine as a internet gateway using NATD and DNSMASQ? (In freenas ip forwarding is not enabled by default). So I am trying to use NATD and DNSMASQ. Kindly guide me how to enable IP forwarding on this machine.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## bsdlight (Nov 13, 2012)

Thaks SirDice,

You inspired me for study..
I will try to solve this problem myself..
Will you allow me to post solution ? 
It will help peoples to improve there knowledge.

Next point "WHY I ASKED THIS QUESTION IN THIS FORUM? Instead of FreeNas" --> Reason is this forum is really good than other forums..

Thanks


----------



## throAU (Nov 14, 2012)

bsdlight said:
			
		

> Next point "WHY I ASKED THIS QUESTION IN THIS FORUM? Instead of FreeNas" --> Reason is this forum is really good than other forums..
> 
> Thanks




Be that as it may, FreeNAS is NOT FreeBSD.  

As a FreeNAS user myself, I have 2 suggestions:

- upgrade to a more recent release before considering sticking it directly on the internet.  0.7 is ancient and will no doubt have multiple vulnerabilities in it
- if you want to run multiple non-nas services that can't be done with the new FreeNAS plugin architecture in 8.2 onwards, I'd recommend switching to FreeBSD.  The beauty of FreeNAS is that is an appliance that can be pointed at some disks and work out of the box, easily upgrade between releases, etc.  If you're going to customize it significantly, you ARE going to kill a number of those benefits.  You'll end up with a unique machine that no one can easily support.


----------



## bsdlight (Nov 28, 2012)

SirDice And ThroAu

I recompiled kernel as per 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-natd.html
I am trying to set DNSMASQ when i ping site 
I get following screen from another terminal in network
My wan interface em0
My lan interface rl0 

```
[C:\]ping [url]www.google.com[/url]

Pinging [url]www.google.com[/url] [173.194.38.145] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 173.194.38.145:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

[C:\]
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2012)

The Windows "firewall" blocks big scary ICMP packets by default.


----------



## bsdlight (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Morning SirDice,
     I found my mistake..
     I was right.....
     A big mistake done by me...
     After setting every thing right...
     I done a very big mistake
     For testing NATD and DNSMASQ ..............
     I issued command ping http://www.microsoft.com.........
     That was very big mistake in my life...
     I played with this command for almost two days....
     And when I ping http://www.irfca.org....... (My local hobby site)....
     I found every thing is working well.............

     (THANKS A LOT GURUJI)...........


----------



## bsdlight (Nov 29, 2012)

Resp wblock...............
 "The Windows "firewall" blocks big scary ICMP packets by default.
Reply With Quote" 

You are very riggt...
If Windows blocks ping.. 
Then how we can expect reply from http://WWW.MICROSOFT.COM ????????????????
Thanks


----------



## bsdlight (Nov 29, 2012)

Respected all Freenas Users.......

    Brothers good news for you from little brother..
    I am successfully using FreeNas (Or Nas4Free) as internet gateway...
    I am creating very detailed documentation on this point..
    Kindly wait for 1 more day...
    I will post details how I done this...

    Thanks Brothers..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's a good time to read your signup email/PM now.


----------

